# WTB Nissan Skyline and GTR



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone and Happy New Year.

We are back out on the road again looking for ANY CONDITION Nissan Skyline GTR.

Please drop me a message with your details for a polite and informal chat.

Kindest regards

Dave.

On this Forum for 16 years and a trusted buyer.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still buying folks. Please drop me a PM or txt on 07731304953


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Folks we are still out buying so please keep them messages coming.

Kindest regards

Dave


----------

